# 400VDC+ Controllers



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm having difficulties finding suitable controllers for my project.
I'm looking for a controller that can handle 110 Lifepo cells 350VDC nom. (250-400v).

What I have fond sofar is Sevcon Gen4 Size8 and Brusa controllers, but they are very expencive!
Sevcon €5000 ($6800) and the Brusa a whopping $12.700!!

Are there any good competitors for these controllers out there?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked? http://tritium.com.au/products/wavesculptor200-motor-inverter/


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the motor?


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

The Azure Dynamics DMOC controllers can handle that voltage, but that's for AC...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

njloof said:


> The Azure Dynamics DMOC controllers can handle that voltage, but that's for AC...


so are the Brusa and Sevcon Gen 4 controllers he's looking at..... so it'd be safe to assume he's looking for AC controllers.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes sounds like AC inverters, could look at Wavesculptor but also very pricey.

Edit: And Rhinehart


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry, AC permanent magnet motors.

Thank you for the suggestions I will have a look at them.


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

njloof said:


> The Azure Dynamics DMOC controllers can handle that voltage, but that's for AC...


What is the price of those?
Cant really find much info, other than a package with motor.. thats out of the question because the motor is way too heavy for our project.


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

Salty9 said:


> Have you checked? http://tritium.com.au/products/wavesculptor200-motor-inverter/


Definately looking good, but it cost the same as a Sevcon Gen4 Size8 controller, and we got a scandinavian supplier, so easier choosing the Sevcon.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Britax said:


> What is the price of those?
> Cant really find much info, other than a package with motor.. thats out of the question because the motor is way too heavy for our project.


Well, the company just went bankrupt, so some of the controllers are now in private hands through auction; you might see them on ebay or in the sales area here.

There's also this one, perhaps you can get them to sell it to you bare:
http://shop.greenstage.co.nz/product/100kw-scott-drive-ac-inverter-and-motor-package


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, but then they are of minimal interest, because this is for a prototype, and if everything goes as planned we will have to be able to make 70 more vehicles..


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Then talk to Sevcon about OEM status.... you're not a DIY anymore if you're building a prototype.

And either way, the first controller will be the most expensive.... then you aproach them about buying more and the price goes down..... 

for 400V+ controllers, there's not much out there "cheap"....


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Why do you need to run at such a high voltage?

What motor(s) are you using?

Theres always the HV Zilla and evnetics shiva. neither are cheap - Theres a shiva advertised on here for $7000


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Britax said:


> AC permanent magnet motors.


If budget is an issue though, I'd say go with Series for now, then move to BLDC later..... so it the Zilla/Soliton route might be better.


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

frodus said:


> Then talk to Sevcon about OEM status.... you're not a DIY anymore if you're building a prototype.
> 
> And either way, the first controller will be the most expensive.... then you aproach them about buying more and the price goes down.....
> 
> for 400V+ controllers, there's not much out there "cheap"....


I am in contact with Sevcon, thats how i got the price estimate, I was just wondering what other options where out there, Sevcon sees to be the option for us at the moment.


----------



## Britax (Nov 25, 2012)

skooler said:


> Why do you need to run at such a high voltage?
> 
> What motor(s) are you using?
> 
> Theres always the HV Zilla and evnetics shiva. neither are cheap - Theres a shiva advertised on here for $7000


It is not the point that I need 400V, but there are other considerations too, Higher voltage = lower aperage = ligher power cables.
I have only found 1 batterypack with liquid cooling/heating, the Brusa EVB1-350-40, it is probably insane expencive, but need to handle -40deg C to +40deg C, so it is vital that the batterypack can be heated/cooled.
The motors are 11kW and 20kW 330V Heinzmann PMS motors, because they are the lightest I have found at this moment.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

The Scott Drive controller comes in 400v and 800v nominal. Actual max voltages are about 450v and 900v respectively. The controller can be "tuned" to drive 3-phase induction and permanent magnet motors. The current offerings are:

400v 400A (160kva) ~$3600
400v 600A (240kva) ~$4300
800v 300A (240kva) ~$4900

You can see a picture of the 400v 600A version and BLDC motor I brought to EVCCON 2012 on my website. PM me or contact me through my website if you want more info.

Regards,
Marcus


----------

